# Kultura > Kinematografia dhe televizioni >  Nusja shkateroi familjen per Big Brother.

## bebushja

Vjehrri i Adelajdes: Nusja shkatërroi familjen për Big Brother

Tashmë në Kavajë, e dinë të gjithë. Pjesëmarrja në reality show e konkurentes, Adelajde Ljushka, i ka kushtuar asaj divorcin nga bashkëshorti, Agron Ljushka. 
Nusja e familjes kavajase, ishte bërë pjesë e aplikimit në emisionin Big Brother pa dijeninë e pjesëtarëve tjerë te familjes së bashkëshortit. Madje, sipas babait të Agronit, as bashkëshorti i saj nuk dinte gjë për aplikimin. 
"Ajo e ka bërë çdo gjë në kokën e saj pa na pyetur fare. Të them të drejtën ne si familje na ka vrarë shumë opinioni publik, pasi Kavaja është vend i vogël, - na thotë babai i Agronit, ish-vjehrri i Adelajdes, Azemi.
Po nëse ajo do tregonte a do rridhnin gjërat ndryshe? Azemi thotë: 
"Edhe nëse ajo do të na kishte treguar që dëshiron të marrë pjesë në një emision të tillë, përsëri ne nuk do të ishim dakord, por do t'i thoshim që nuk është gjë e mirë pjesëmarrja në atë emision dhe se këtë duhet ta vendosë me burrin e saj që është edhe djali ynë". 
Babai i Agronit, na tregon se si rrodhën ngjarjet që prej ditës kur djali i tij mori vesh që nusja ka aplikuar në Big Brother. 
"Kishim vënë re që djali nuk ndjehej fare mirë, rrinte gjithë kohës i mërzitur, por nuk shprehej se ku qëndronte problemi. Një ditë erdhi dhe më takoi në qendër të qytetit dhe më tregoi gjithçka. Të them të drejtën u zhgënjeva shumë nga sjellja e nuses, por prapë mendova që kjo do të kalonte. Kur kjo u shtrua për diskutim në familje dhe morëm një përgjigje negative nga Adelajdia, atëherë e pamë që ishte një situatë që po e çonte martesën e tyre drejt dështimit". 
Duke qenë kavajas të vjetër, familja e Agronit, është ndier keq. "Na ka trishtuar së tepërmi kjo histori, pasi unë një djalë të vetëm kam dhe të vijë nusja e të na bëjë qendër të vëmendjes së botës për keq, kjo nuk është e drejtë." Kështu e quan Azemi gjendjen e krijuar që kur nisi diskutimi brenda familjes e deri kur kjo u bë publike dhe e morën vesh të gjithë njerëzit. 
Kur familja Lushkja e pa të pamundur që ta bindë Adelajden për të mos marrë pjesë në Big Brother, atëherë Agroni filloi ta ndjekë këtë çështje në rrugë ligjore, duke kërkuar divorcin. 
"Bisedimet nuk bënin më punë, pasi nusja e kishte vendosur të bëhej e famshme"-thotë Azemi. "Djali im nuk mund të pajtohej me këtë mendim. Shfaqi shenja xhelozie me të drejtë, sepse ata u martuan me dashuri. Nuk është se ja dhamë ne të familjes nusen dhe midis tyre nuk kishte bashkëbisedim apo mospërputhje karakteresh".
Aktualisht Agroni është në punë si shofer tek zjarrfikësja e qytetit të Kavajës dhe njëkohësisht ndjek studimet e larta për inxhinjeri-mekanike. 
Që prej kohës kur ka ndodhur ndarja me bashkëshorten Adelajden, ai shfaqet pak në publik, pasi i duket sikur opinioni po e dënon. Kanë nisur të qarkullojnë fjalët se ata u ndanë se Agroni luante shumë me lojëra fati, që pinte alkool, por miqtë e tij e kanë quajtur njeri shumë të rregullt. 
Sipas të atit i vetmi qëllim i ndarjes së Agronit me Adelajden ishte pjesëmarrja e saj në këtë emision. - Ne e dinim fare mirë që e gjithë dynjaja do të merrej me muhabetin tonë, duke na bërë biografinë sa herë që të shihnin nusen e djalit tim në televizor - na përcjell me pamje të mërzitur Azemi.
NE KETE TEME DUKEN QARTE PLAGET E SHOQERISE SHQIPTARE 
TE DISKUTOJM TE GJITHE RETH KETIJ SHKRIMI ,diskutim te kendshme

----------


## Vinjol

Eshte  akoma ketu ne Shqiperi ai mentaliteti    [ jam  dhe pro   mendimit te vjehrrit te saj por jam edhe kunmder]

----------


## Kavir

Idiotlliku ka qene gjithmone bashkudhetar i njeriut. Po keto kohet e fundit ka plas sheshit fare.
Nejse, rrofte BB. Emision me vlera te papara. Krijon dhe ushqen mentalitete dhe shabllone shume te pershtatshme dhe origjinale. Emancipim globalo-hajvanesk.

----------


## stella_senza_cielo

*po sa i vertete eshte ky lajm????? se Adelajdja thote se kishte vetem te dashur.....deri bashkshort na e paskan cuar mediat?????????*

----------


## Eneaa

Edhe vet Adelajda thote qe jetoj me familjen babin, nenen, dhe vellaun, e nuk thot qe qenka e martuar, por e fejuar.. ku doli tash bahskeshorti cncccc

----------


## Testim

Tash do plasin qurravitjet, siç është zakon në forum.

----------


## ^_BIM_BUM_BAM_^

> *po sa i vertete eshte ky lajm????? se Adelajdja thote se kishte vetem te dashur.....deri bashkshort na e paskan cuar mediat?????????*


Nje Bur Si Ai Do Ti Mos Te Leri Te Levizesh NGa Dere Shtepis  :perqeshje:

----------


## Hard_Style

....e keshtu eshte kur njeriu e fut ne shtepi nji femer si kjo " Adelajde" ...

----------


## SaS

opo ta kete cte doje adelajda ate !!! e pakta qe mund te bente ajo ishte ti thoshte te pakten te dashurit apo burrit per mendimin  e saj per te marr pjese ne big brother pra per aplikimin  jo ta bente si skuthe  !!! se kur nuk diskuton keto gjera imagjino ti per gjera me te medha edhe cu pa pastaj qe i thua dashuri asaj lidhje ,  kurse per te tjerat sjam dakort me vjerrin fare sepse nuk ka gje te keqe te marresh pjese ne nje reality show sepse gjithsesi ka jeten e vet edhe sjeton per vjerrin apo per vjerren e tij/saj !!! gjithsesi hajde per hajer bb  :buzeqeshje:  !!!

----------


## mije

> opo ta kete cte doje adelajda ate !!! e pakta qe mund te bente ajo ishte ti thoshte te pakten te dashurit apo burrit per mendimin  e saj per te marr pjese ne big brother pra per aplikimin  jo ta bente si skuthe  !!! se kur nuk diskuton keto gjera imagjino ti per gjera me te medha edhe cu pa pastaj qe i thua dashuri asaj lidhje ,  kurse per te tjerat sjam dakort me vjerrin fare sepse nuk ka gje te keqe te marresh pjese ne nje reality show sepse gjithsesi ka jeten e vet edhe sjeton per vjerrin apo per vjerren e tij/saj !!! gjithsesi hajde per hajer bb  !!!


mendim i drejte deri diku por edhe vjerri eshte pjese e familjes dhe normal ni grindje mes nuses dhe birit e lendon shume nuk eshte e lehte....eh adelajd adelajd na fute ne mendime ahahah

----------


## SaS

> mendim i drejte deri diku por edhe vjerri eshte pjese e familjes dhe normal ni grindje mes nuses dhe birit e lendon shume nuk eshte e lehte....eh adelajd adelajd na fute ne mendime ahahah


vjerri nuk thote qe me vjen keq per cunin po thote direkt do behemi gazi i botes !!! se per cfare do behet gazi i botes nje zot e merr vesh se ai eshte nje reality show dhe nese nuk ben gje te keqe ne syte e familjes se re je ne rregull !!! prandaj po them qe ne nje pjese ka te drejte vjerri ndersa ne tjetren jo !!!

----------


## Kavir

Kurse une kam nigju qe vjerra e Adelajdes esht zan me kojshien. Une s`merrem me thashetheme, po me t`nigjume e kom se ajo kojshia i pat thon vjerres se Adelajdes qe "Nusja juj qeka bithperdredhur". Ene ksaj me, s`ju pat duru hic, ene i esht hudh per gryke "shif at nusen tate qe bredh lart e posht me ate cunin e Hajries".
Pune u bo keq, se e nigjoi Hajria, ene kur t`i esht vervitur "Kujt ja permen cunin ti mi gojnyte?" 
Ene jan zon per lesht e kaptines.
Ne fillim nuk e besova, po kur ma tha ene Shazimeja, aty e mora vesh qe kish ndodh me ter men.
Me erdh gjynof me thon tdrejten se osht ngru e mire.

----------


## mia@

Adelaide do i tregonte Shqiperise qe Kavajsit nuk jane aq fanatiker,por e keqja eshte se ajo nuk e di as vet c'eshte emancipimi.Nuk eshte emancipim te veprosh me koken tende moj goce,quhet papjekuri e kokefortesi.

----------


## prishtinase

se besoi se ka qen big brother shkaktar kjo paska qen ne prag te ndarjes   :i ngrysur:

----------


## Arpos

Kete nuse duhet futur ne nje kafaz te vertet me barrila dhe te denohet per me se paku 15 vite !

----------


## Apollyon

Kavajsit jan teper fanatike edhe njerez te trashe (mos te ofendohet njeri, po ky eshte realiteti)
Sa per kte gocen , nuk i jap edhe shum gabim, duke njohur kavajsit se si jane, eshte llogjike qe kjo e ka pas tmerr vetem ta mendonte dicka te tille, lere tjua thonte. 

Per mendimin tim, ka realizuar nje enderr, edhe ka bere shum mire! Nje here jetohet edhe ska pse te qendroje nen hallkat e ndonje fshatari i cili e mban te lidhur ne shtepi. 

*Go girl.*..

----------


## mia@

Po cfare enderre mor Apolloyn?Pse nuk vajti per aktore se e bukur qenka dhe mund ta merrnin.B.B nuk ka asnje lloj vlere per mua.Ti do e lije gruan te jetonte me ca meshkuj te tjere?Ajo paska mall per jeten e konviktit me duket.

----------


## Apollyon

> Po cfare enderre mor Apolloyn?Pse nuk vajti per aktore se e bukur qenka dhe mund ta merrnin.B.B nuk ka asnje lloj vlere per mua.Ti do e lije gruan te jetonte me ca meshkuj te tjere?Ajo paska mall per jeten e konviktit me duket.


Nuk do mend qe sdo e lija te shkonte ne nje kafaz, por gjithashtu sdo e mbaja te lidhur qe ajo te me ikte fshehtas. Nese do kishte nje mendim nje enderr per te realiziuar me pare do fliste me mua, jo te ikte si hajdut.. Nese nje grua arrin deri ne ate pike, atehere fajin ta kerkoje burri te vetja vet.

dea_07 kjo ngjarje verteton plotesisht ate fjalen e urte qe thote : gruan mbaje te lidhur sa te duash, nese ajo e ka vendos te dale, ska celes qe e ndalon.

----------


## bebushja

> Kavajsit jan teper fanatike edhe njerez te trashe (mos te ofendohet njeri, po ky eshte realiteti)
> Sa per kte gocen , nuk i jap edhe shum gabim, duke njohur kavajsit se si jane, eshte llogjike qe kjo e ka pas tmerr vetem ta mendonte dicka te tille, lere tjua thonte. 
> 
> Per mendimin tim, ka realizuar nje enderr, edhe ka bere shum mire! Nje here jetohet edhe ska pse te qendroje nen hallkat e ndonje fshatari i cili e mban te lidhur ne shtepi. 
> 
> *Go girl.*..


te njejtin mendim kam dhe une :buzeqeshje:  por do shtoja dhe kete
mbase aplikimi per ne big brother ka gjene thjeshte nje arsye e saj per tu larguar nga i fejuari pergjithmone ,do jet mbushur kupa e me kete aplikim i dha drejtim per tu larguar perfundimisht nga kjo mardhenie .



Po e bisedoja kete ndodhi me shoqerin time ketu ku jetoj dhe shumica mendonin se ishte nje loje e rafinuar  ndaj publikut per te fituar  ,ju ka vajtur ndonjer ne mendje kjo gje?

----------


## Apollyon

> te njejtin mendim kam dhe une por do shtoja dhe kete
> mbase aplikimi per ne big brother ka gjene thjeshte nje arsye e saj per tu larguar nga i fejuari pergjithmone ,do jet mbushur kupa e me kete aplikim i dha drejtim per tu larguar perfundimisht nga kjo mardhenie .
> 
> 
> 
> Po e bisedoja kete ndodhi me shoqerin time ketu ku jetoj dhe shumica mendonin se ishte nje loje e rafinuar  ndaj publikut per te fituar  ,ju ka vajtur ndonjer ne mendje kjo gje?


Te dyja mundesite jan te mundshme bebushe, ama duke njohur kavajsit, mendoj se kjo vajza ka dasht te arratiset nje ore e me pare nga ajo shtepi e nga ai i dashur. E vetmja menyre per tu larguar ka qene Big Brother.. Edhe ka bere cmos te hyje aty.

----------

